# Truma Trumatic C won't light on gas?



## lotty (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi all, 
Ive been out this weekend and could not get the blown air heating to work? (and boy did it get cold last night!)
It runs off the Truma boiler. The red failure indicator light comes on just after it tries to light the gas?
I have checked in the manual and it says the faults could be gas supply or air feed.
The gas bottle is vertualy new and i have had the hob and the fridge running with the gas so i presume the supply is ok and there is no problem with the cowl being blocked.
I had it running a couple of weeks ago fine, the only difference this time is the water system is drained down, the safety valve drained it when the temperature dropped recently below 4 deg's, however, it states in the manual that *"Heating operation is basically possible without restriction with or without water content"*
I'm stumped, tried it about 6 times last night and again twice this morning? :

Anyone any ideas please before i book it into a repair shop?
(we can try next weekend to fill it with water again, but it does state that it should run without and it will only dump it out when i put it back in storage site when the temperature drops overnight?)

We were hoping to join the meet inbetween xmas and new year but without heat I dont think i am that brave?

(oh, its in a 2008 van)

thanks
Lotty
:wave:


----------



## NicknClair (Nov 13, 2011)

Hello,

Most important is that you can hear the click of the gas valve and the ignition system sounding if you have access to the boiler to hear it. There should be a reasonable loud click, followed by what sounds like sparking, similar to you lighting a hob.
Sometimes, the heater needs about 2-3 re-try's before it starts, especially if not used for a while. However, worse case it may be a sticking case valve, or the valve itself needs to be cleaned (either one of those needs to be carried out by a competent person/caravan engineer/trained technician). Do not make too many attempts to start, this could collect gas in the chamber and cause a very loud bang, resulting in damage if it finally tries to light. Don't mean to scare, but it is possible this could happen.

Truma have a mobile service engineering team, whom can be located near your home address to assist;


Truma's customer service - for purchases, repairs and advice

Hope this helps


----------



## lotty (Nov 13, 2011)

NicknClair said:


> Hello,
> 
> Most important is that you can hear the click of the gas valve and the ignition system sounding if you have access to the boiler to hear it. There should be a reasonable loud click, followed by what sounds like sparking, similar to you lighting a hob.
> Sometimes, the heater needs about 2-3 re-try's before it starts, especially if not used for a while. However, worse case it may be a sticking case valve, or the valve itself needs to be cleaned (either one of those needs to be carried out by a competent person/caravan engineer/trained technician). Do not make too many attempts to start, this could collect gas in the chamber and cause a very loud bang, resulting in damage if it finally tries to light. Don't mean to scare, but it is possible this could happen.
> ...





Thanks,
Yes i can hear it clicking but after its clicked the red fail light comes on! Think im best getting someone look at it, hubby and I are not what you call competent, lol!


----------



## shortcircuit (Nov 13, 2011)

Which model do you have?  I have the 6002EH and it does not need water to provide hot air heating.


----------



## lotty (Nov 14, 2011)

shortcircuit said:


> Which model do you have?  I have the 6002EH and it does not need water to provide hot air heating.




Im not sure exactly which model it is, I cant see any numbers on the heater itself, the manual covers the Trumatic C 4002 and 6002, It does state about 5 times in the manual that it doesn't need water for heating. 
The actual wording is " Heating operation is basically possible without restriction with or without water content"


thanks


----------



## lotty (Nov 14, 2011)

basildog said:


> Have you checked you got gas ???? Also low battery can make red light come on ?????



We have plenty of gas and we were on hook up after driving for 2 hours so power and gas were ok??


----------



## lotty (Nov 14, 2011)

*It's fixed!*

Thanks Nick n clair I took your advise and found a local mobile engineer via the link you gave me, who came out this afternoon for a quick look at the heater! (turns out he is 2 mins around the corner from our house!)

All it needed was £20 and a man to turn it on and off a few times! :hammer:

He just checked the same things we had already checked and also checked there were no loose wires and after about 3 or 4 attempts it kicked in! He did confirm what I read in the manual that it does not need water to run the blown air and it is the 6002 model, it was just being stubborn!!

Thanks again
:cheers:


----------



## Mastodon (Nov 14, 2011)

Mine had the same symptoms, first time was dodgy gas in the tank (too much butane in the mix so not evaporating in the cold), however second time it was causing the regulator cut-off to trip. This was cured by replacing the regulator. Sometimes it can be a bit iffy if there's a high wind blowing up it's exhaust... As for the dreaded red button... I have a cunning device which fits into the button's groove which prevents unwanted water dumping. WHen I figure out how I'll post a picture.


----------



## wints (Nov 15, 2011)

lotty said:


> He did confirm what I read in the manual that it does not need water to run the blown air and it is the 6002 model, it was just being stubborn!!



Mines the 6002 as well.  And I discovered quite recently, on my Hymer, that if you 'dial in' hot water + heating, you must have the boiler full.  If the 'water empty' light is flashing on the control panel, the system will not fire up, and the red failure light comes on.
Air blown space heating will still work.

regards
Allen


----------

